# Finally, a canister filter for the small aquarium



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't been thrilled with available filters for the small aquarium but have kept looking. I thought the small tank would also benefit from a canister filter, but apparently I was the only one thinking this. I don't like sponge filters (even though they do a good job) as I don't want a black blob in my tank. No internal filter, uses up valuable space; no under gravel, I might want plants in my ten gallon. No HOB or HOT filter, to noisy and not enough filter room.

Basically I had given up on my search for the "perfect" filter for the small tank when I happened to spot this at Petsmart. Its designed for turtle tanks but claims it will filter up to a 30 gallon tank, which I think is optimistic, but think it would be great for a 10 or 15 gallon tank, heck even a 5 gallon tank. The only negative I have is that it is recommended to sit beside the tank, not underneath it like a normal canister, probably doesn't have enough "oomph" to get the water up with its 4 watt motor.

I prefer this filter as it is larger than most filters for small aquariums, I'd turf the charcoal and biotubes that comes with the filter and use Fluval biological media instead.

I thought you might enjoy seeing this; note: its not in the aquarium section of Petsmart but in the turtle section.:redyay:

http://www.futurepets.com/TURTLE_FILTERS.HTM

A youtube video showing the filter in use in a turtle tank with the spray bar hooked up, would work fine in the small aquarium as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXWmiuyOYVc


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

*Tetratec EX 400 is perfect for small aquariums. To be more exact for aquariums ranging from 10 to 80 liters(2G to 21G).*

Not sure why the top part of my text is as big and bolded as it is... lol


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

There's also this one:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+16742&pcatid=16742


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

The one at foster and smith looks suspiciously like an HOB or HOT filter to me, not a canister. It also looks almost identical to the one I posted, suspect it is the same builder, different colours outside for different companies.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you can hang it on the tank side or set it on the table. It is a canister filter, though. It's not like there's really any major differences between them anyway. HOB's just use an impeller to pull water into the filter and a waterfall to pour it back into the tank while canisters siphon water from the tank and use a pump to pump it back into the tank via a hose. The only real difference, fundamentally anyway, is that you can place the outflow of a canister below the water's surface, which that filter is capable of.


----------

